# Wheel/Tire Alignment?



## Bubba (Oct 26, 2010)

Anyone know of a way to do a quick check on the alignment of my trailer wheels? I just got some new tires and don't want them to be wearing out again in less than 1yr. I just had some cheap tires just taken off, and granted they were cheap....but it seemed like they may have been wearing more on the outside edges. Anyone got any advice before actually having to take it to an alignment shop or something?


----------



## fender66 (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay.....I'm not an alignment tech, nor do I play one on TV.....BUT, I do work for Hunter Engineering CO and we lead the industry worldwide in Alignment technology. Here's my thoughts on trailer alignment:

Most (tinboater) trailers have a single, straight axle that is fixed. There are a few out there that have pivot adjustments and even fewer still that have a toe and camber adjustment (although I've never seen any of these myself). Attached is a document that I just created for a "Quick and Simple" way to determine how close your trailer is to being in alignment.

Hope this helps.


----------



## shrike (Oct 27, 2010)

Outside edge wear frequently caused by under inflation.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 27, 2010)

shrike said:


> Outside edge wear frequently caused by under inflation.



If it was wearing on both the outside and inside edges, then yes. However mine were only wore on the outside edge of each tire. 

Thanks for the write-up fender, and I will definitely check that out. However it would seem to me(and also looks that way) that with the tire wearing more on the outside edge, it looks more like a camber issue of the wheel rather than it just not tracking straight.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 27, 2010)

> However it would seem to me(and also looks that way) that with the tire wearing more on the outside edge, it looks more like a camber issue of the wheel rather than it just not tracking straight.



Totally agree. Check to see if you have camber adjustments. It's doubtful (IMO), but worth a look. There could also be a way of attaching a shim, similar to a straight axle car/truck??? Not something I've tried though...only a thought. Let us know what you find. This is an interesting post that needs a solution posted.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, I just went out and did abit more inspecting and measuring. I am pretty sure nothing is wrong with the trailer(as far as being out of square or anything), and the more I look at it...I'm not even sure I have a camber issue. The way my fenders are made, the tire sticks out from them just abit(where it looks like the top or the tires are "leaned" out), however i'm not sure the "vertical angle" of my fenders are exactly perpendicular to the ground anyway. I'm not really sure how to explain it. I did discover however one of my rear seals i'm pretty sure is blown(grease everywhere on the inside of the wheel), so not sure if that would have anything to do with the tires wearing unevenly, but definetely something that needs to be fixed. 

I am just going to keep an eye on my tires to make sure they don't seem to be wearing unevenly and hope that my previous issue with my old tires were just the fact that they were cheap tires(cupped bad on the outside edge as well). 

Thanks everyone for the input, and if I come up with something else, I'll try to remember to post it.


----------



## jasonr95 (Oct 27, 2010)

I think Shrike is right about air pressure because I just went through this same deal with my G3. Mine had under 20 pounds on one side and 35 on the other. I never check them til they look flat. They are supposed to have 50-55 pounds for my particular tire ST175-80 R13. I thought it was odd too that they were only worn on the outside edges because usually under inflated tires will wear on both outside edges. The only reason I can figure why they do this is my boat is pretty heavy and the road I drive (the Dragon) to Calderwood Lake is very curvy. Also boat trailers do not have adjustments like cars, but it wouldn't be a bad idea to check wheel bearings, but mine were fine.


----------



## KMixson (Oct 27, 2010)

A blown wheel seal can cause the bearing to wear out prematurely and cause an alignment problem. Also some axles are bowed in the middle to give the wheel some positive camber (the top of the tire is farther apart than the bottom). If for some some strange reason the axle rotates on its axis the camber will change to toe in or toe out. With toe out (the front of the tires are facing out) the outside edges will scrub off of the tire. Low air pressure will exacerbate the problem since the outside edges are bearing most of the load. A bent axle can also cause it to toe in or out. You can check toe in/ toe out by painting a line on the tread of the tire as you spin it. Then scribe a line on the tread as you spin it. Then you can measure the distance on the scribed lines at the front of the tires and then measure the distance at the back of the tires. The difference is your toe in or toe out. You should have none on a trailer.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 27, 2010)

Hmm...Thanks KMixon! I'll have to check into that. You don't happen to know of a good instructional write-up on that do ya? Not sure I quite understand the method you explained for checking it.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 27, 2010)

Take 2 flat pieces of wood or metal the height of the hubs and the same thickness have one person on each side of the trailer hold the wood or metal against the tires and measure the distance between the wood or metal in front of and behind the tires.


----------



## Hanr3 (Oct 30, 2010)

Spread bay powder on teh ground and pull the trailer through it. Look at the marks in teh powder, you should see full tread on both tires. If not, your tires are either over inflated or underinflated. 

Measure the tires in 4 positions, North, South, West and East. Best to put the tape on one tire and measure to the other. Front and back should be the same, top and bottom should be the same. If either set of numbers differs, you found your problem.

Bearings WILL play a huge roll in tire longevity, so will springs. 

By the way, Hunter makes the best tire balance equipment on the market. Take your tires to a tire shop that has a Hunter Road Force balancer and have your tires and wheels checked. One or both of your wheels could be bend and you will never know it. The Hunter will check the tire to the wheel, it will recommend the best tire position in relation to the wheel. Believe it or not, tires and wheels are not perfectly round, they are more egg shaped. The balancer will recommend the best tire position to minimize the egg shape and turn it into a round rolling mass. 

It could also be that your trailer is under loaded for the springs you have. 

Post up what you find out. 

One last thing, are you using trailer tires and not passenger or light truck tires?
and are these bias ply's or radials?


----------



## Bubba (Oct 30, 2010)

Hanr3 said:


> One last thing, are you using trailer tires and not passenger or light truck tires?
> and are these bias ply's or radials?



I am using trailer tires. My old ones were cheap Bias ply's, but this time i've got Maxxis M8008 Radials. Supposed to be a pretty good tire from what i've read.


Also, The bearings on the trailer were replaced last august and packed with "Green Grease". I probably haven't kept them greased like I should, however I haven't used it near as much as I typically would either.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Nov 16, 2010)

Its possible that the trailer was jacked up at one time at the center of the axle,causing it to bend upward in the center,causing excessive positve camber at the wheels. Not saying that IS your problem,but it's something to look at.If all other causes have been eliminated.

I do have a little wheel alignment experience,as I used to be an ASE Certified auto mechanic,before I became a roofer.


----------

